

Japan's radioactive water is about to reach North American shores - neya
http://io9.com/japans-radioactive-water-is-about-to-reach-north-ameri-1530625518

======
lutusp
Great -- describe a radioactive plume moving across the Pacific but don't
bother to mention that the radiation levels are well below those that might
pose a human health risk.

